# Shortys 'Man vs Machine' Journal



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay, after reading loads of other people journals and seeing what they had achieved, I thought it was time I started one. Hopefully it will help me keep track of my progress and enable you guys to give me additional training tips and diet advice. I'm going to take body measurements and pictures once a month, and will weigh myself every 2 weeks! My aim is to bulk up, gaining size and muscle. My ultimate goals (I know they are a lot of time and effort away) are to weigh in at 90+kg and to bench 120kg for 8 Reps.

I will post my workout and meal plan, for the first 8-10 weeks I intend on keeping my training plan pretty much the same with only a few minor tweaks as and when they are suggested. I have created it using a number of training plans I have seen on here and other website; taking what I think to be the best of each.

I haven't trained regularly for about 2 months for one reason or another, but during this time I have tried to stick to a fairly healthy bulking diet. In this time I have gained about 6/7kg, fairly clean weight as I haven't gained much of a stomach.

At the moment I weigh 75kg. My BMI is 23.7

In the past I have just trained for fitness and muscle definition, but now I want to take things to the next level and bulk up and get more muscular.

What do you think my short term goals should be? What is an achievable weight gain monthly using the right training program and diet?

General Meal Plan:

7.30am

Whey Protein Shake, with 2 Whole Eggs and 100g Oats

10.30am - Cooked the night before

125g Chicken

250g Pasta (Cooked Weight)

Half Tin Chopped Tomatoes

2 Garlic Cloves (Crushed)

Olive Oil

Oatcakes/Snack-a-jacks

1pm

Large Jacket Potato

Tin of Low Salt Spaghetti

Banana

3.15pm - Cooked the night before

125g Chicken

250g Pasta (Cooked Weight)

Half Tin Chopped Tomatoes

2 Garlic Cloves (Crushed)

Olive Oil

Banana

5.15pm

Protein Based Meal - Chicken, Steak, Pork

Stir Fry, Spag Bol etc

Post Workout

Whey Protein Shake with 100g Oats & 1g HMB

Snack throughout the day when possible, Ryveta, Oatcakes etc. I am allergic to nuts, is there another snack that I could have that has good protein content and EFA?

Monday: Weights - Chest and Triceps

Tuesday: Weights - Back and Biceps

Wednesday: Cardio - 1hr 5 a-side Football

Thursday: Rest

Friday: Weights - Shoulders and Legs

Saturday: Rest

Sunday: Rest

My average session time is about 1 Hour, depending on how busy the gym is. I workout about 7 o'clock most nights.

I currently take the following supplements:

My Protein Hurricane XS

Animal Pak Multi-Vit

Creatine

HMB

I think that's pretty much everything covered&#8230;If anyone has any advice that would be greatly appreciated, I'll try and post some pics, and measurements up later today or in the next few days.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

This Weeks Workouts

Monday 19th Nov

DB Chest Press - 12, 12, 12, 12 @ 20kg

DB Incline Press - 12, 12, 12, 12 @ 18kg

DB Decline Press - 12, 12, 12, 12 @ 18kg

DB Chest Fly - 12, 12 @ 10kg

Skullcrushers - 12, 12, 12 @ 16kg

Tricep Pulldowns - 12, 12, 12 @ 45kg

Tricep Extensions - 12, 12, 12 @ 30kg

Tuesday 20th Nov

Chin Ups - 12, 12

Lat Pulldowns - 12, 12, 12 @ 45kg

Seated Row - 12, 12, 12 @ 60kg

Deadlift - 12, 12, 12 @ 60kg

Standing Barbell Curl - 12, 12, 12 @ 30kg

Hammer Curls - 12, 12, 12 @ 16kg

Bicep Curls - 12, 12, 12 @ 16kg


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck with your goals mate. What are you eating after your postworkout shake? You probably want to try and fit in at least two solid meals before bed, and a pre workout shake will help wonders too.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't have another solid meal after working out, I will try and fit 1 in, 2 would be a struggle due to the time i train! Is there anything i should avoid that close to bedtime? I will start having a protein shake before i train aswell.

Cheers


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Its very important to get some solid food in after training, especially some good carbs or you won't grow. Before bed, try something like some cottage cheese which has slow burning casein protein and some natural fats from something like Walnuts :thumbup1: .


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DanJ said:


> Its very important to get some solid food in after training, especially some good carbs or you won't grow. Before bed, try something like some cottage cheese which has slow burning casein protein and some natural fats from something like Walnuts :thumbup1: .


A shake after training is fine, it will be absorbed quicker, exactley what you want after exertion.

He has included a whey shake with Oats, thats more than fine. :thumbup1:

A Solid meal not too long after would be a good idea though I agree.


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Five-O said:


> A shake after training is fine, it will be absorbed quicker, exactley what you want after exertion.
> 
> He has included a whey shake with Oats, thats more than fine. :thumbup1:
> 
> A Solid meal not too long after would be a good idea though I agree.


Yeah, i should have been clearer lol. I meant ideally after the shake and before bed :thumbup1: .

Dan


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DanJ said:


> Yeah, i should have been clearer lol. I meant ideally after the shake and before bed :thumbup1: .
> 
> Dan


 :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

DanJ said:


> Its very important to get some solid food in after training, especially some good carbs or you won't grow. Before bed, try something like some cottage cheese which has slow burning casein protein and some natural fats from something like Walnuts :thumbup1: .


Dan he said he's allergic to nuts so they're out the window.

+1 though, agree you want a proper meal between training and bed mate.

Shorty, not 100% sure but I think you wanna be lowering the reps and increasing the weight a bit don't you?

Pretty similar workouts to me too so hoping they work for you, I've got a little bigger and slimmer over the past few months. Gains haven't been great as I'm trying to cut, but once I'm down in weight then bring on the food!

Not too noticable in my pictures but can see the fat loss.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/76928-dans-gotta-get-looking-awesome-his-wedding.html#post1253947


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeh i think next week i will drop the reps to 8 and add a few kilo's! As it was my first week back in the gym for a couple of months i wasn't sure what i would still be able to lift, was pleasantly surprised tbh. Really feeling it today from my sesh on monday so im pleased with that, Roll on Friday 

vsideboy - Took a look at your pics, good work so far. Will have a proper read of your journal when I get chance....Keep up the good work


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks mate, gonna be doing some fasted cardio on my non work days so that should help too. Work days start too early so can't be bothered with getting up at 430 every morning.

keep it up though buddy, and take some pics then its easy to see the changes you're making... otherwise its easy to forget.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

All images taken 18th Oct 2009









Measurements to follow  Do you flex/tense your muscles when taking measurements? I've read mixed opinions :/


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice work mate,

lower the reps up the weight as you have said. Also as others have said it is important to eat a soild meal after training.

Looking at your pics good frame to build on. Loving the flying V wish i had that! Great tats too.

as for measurments i would say tense.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheers bowen, Im going to take measurements 2moro morning before I hit the gym! I tried training last night, but got real bad arm pump in my left forearm :/ Couldnt physically grip anything so had to cut my losses and will try training again tomoz!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

What causes arm pump? Is there anything i can do to combat this while training!? Alot of my mates who do MX suffer with it too.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

measure when tensed mate, will be easier for next time.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Monday 26th - Decreased the reps and Upped the weight compared to last week

DB Chest Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 24kg +4kg

DB Incline Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 20kg +2kg

DB Decline Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 22kg +4kg

DB Chest Fly - 8, 8 @ 12kg +2kg

Skullcrushers - 8, 8, 8 @ 18kg +2kg

Tricep Pulldowns - 8, 8, 8 @ 50kg +5kg

Was running short of time so just did a few sets of tricep dips instead of a free weight exercise.

Bring on Shoulders and legs tonight!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Tuesday 27th

Clean and Press 8, 8, 8, 8, @ 40kg

Lat Raises 8, 8, 8, 8, @ 10kg

Front Raises 10, 10, 10, 10 @ 10kg (Alternate Arms 5&5)

Leg Extenstion 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 60kg

Leg Curl 8, 8, 8, 8, @ 60kg

DB Shoulder Press 8, 8, 8, 8, @ 18kg

Squats 8, 8, 8, 8, @ 60kg

This was the first time I have properly done squats with a bar (usually work legs on Leg Press machine) I loved em! They are probably now my favourite exercise


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, keep it up.

I have to alternate my squats with leg press because of my knees, but still manage a good workout with them. Quads are still aching from mondays leg session.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Doing legs on tuesday was a BIG mistake, looked like i had sh1t myself when i tried running around at football on wednesday night! Looking forward to weighing myself 2moro to see if there has been any change! Im feeling more alive, and stronger when im working out! My chest is beginning to take shape, i now look like i have some pec muscles!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha unlucky mate.

let us know how you get on.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Weighed myself this morning....and I weigh exactly the same as i did too weeks ago. Pretty gutted tbh, but i guess i cant expect miracles! I will just continue to train hard and eat as much as i can!

The photos and measurements in 2 weeks time will be a better indication of my progress anyway! Just got to keep my chin up


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

maybe added muscle and lost fat mate, don't be disheartened.

edit: hmm just saw your pics again and you're pretty low fat% anyway so I don't know mate, still don't be disheartened things happen slowly in the bodybuilding game (unfortunately haha)


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

I re-weighed myself at the gym last night using the scales I used originally to weigh myself and i have gained about 1-1.5kg so im a little bit happier, not a massive leap but things are going in the right direction.

Im lifting heavier, and eating more than ever so its only a matter of time before i see a noticeable difference 

Monday 2nd November

DB Chest Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 26kg +2kg

DB Incline Press - 8, 8, 8, 7 @ 22kg +2kg

DB Decline Press - 8, 8, 6, 6 @ 24kg +2kg

DB Chest Fly - 10, 10 @ 12kg Same weight as last week, just increased reps slightly

Tricep Pulldowns - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 50kg Same weight as last week, additional set

Was a little short on time this evening, so had to cut short the tricep workout. Will try and squeeze in an additional session to focus on them later in the week


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Shorty1002 said:


> Im lifting heavier, and eating more than ever so its only a matter of time before i see a noticeable difference


Thats all that matters mate.

whats with the +2kg bits though bud? You holding 2 db's as the same time or something?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

No sorry should have explained it better in previous posts! Was just a note, mainly for my benefit only to show any increases in the amount i had lifted compared to my previous workout!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha I see mate, thought you were strapping weights around your wrists too.

slow down, you're nearly catching me up mate.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Squats tonight will be sure to slow me down


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wednesday 4th November

Clean and Press 8 @ 40kg, 8, 7, 6 @ 45kg

Lat Raises 8, 8, 8, 8, @ 10kg

Front Raises 10, 10, 10, 10 @ 12kg (Alternate Arms 5&5)

Leg Extenstion 8 @ 63.5kg 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 72kg

Leg Curl 8, 8, 8, @ 63.5kg

Machine Shoulder Press 12 @ 54.5kg, 8 @ 63.5

Squats 8, 8 @ 60kg 8, 8 @ 62.5kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one mate, similar to mine again.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

After speaking to an old friend, he was telling me how he has been working Chest and Bi's as apposed to Chest and Tri's in a workout! He said he was noticing gains like never before and suggested i gave it a go and see how i got on! So ive decided to give that a go 4 for the next couple of weeks  His arguement is that triceps are used alot while working the chest in various lifts, so working Bi's means you can give them a full workout, aswell as tri's on a different day!

Will see how it goes


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I could be wrong (usually are), but I think the theory behind doing chest and tri's is to reduce the risk of overtraining the tri's, otherwise you'll have a day of chest which will pretty much exhaust the tri's, then you maybe have a day of shoulders which alot of those exercises will exhaust the tri's, then you're gonna have another day just doing tri's on their own with back or legs or something so thats 3 sessions a week on tri's, which personally I think is a bit too much. Upto you though mate.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

9th November

DB Chest Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 26kg

DB Incline Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 22kg

DB Decline Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 24kg

DB Chest Fly - 8, 8 @ 14kg

Standing Barbell Curl - 8, 8, 8 @ 25kg

Hammer Curls - 12, 12, 12 @ 14kg (alternating arms)

Bicep Curls - 12, 12, 12 @ 16kg (alternating arms)


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeh I can the reasons for and against it, I will just see how things go over the next week or so and maybe change back. Worth a shot tho


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well you'll soon know if your tri's are overtrained mate cos you'll start dropping weights on your head lol.

Aye, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Clean and Press 8, 8, 7, 4, @ 45kg

Lat Raises 8, 8, 8, 8, @ 8kg

Front Raises 10, 10, 10, 10 @ 10kg (Alternate Arms 5&5)

Leg Extenstion 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 72kg

Leg Curl 8, 8, 8, 8, @ 63.5kg

DB Shoulder Press 8, 8 @ 18kg

Squats 8, 8, 8, 8, @ 65kg


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

*Goodluck, good read * :rockon:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Last session tonight before the 1month weigh in and photos on Sunday...Hopefully there will be some difference!!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Weighed in again this morning, have gained another kg! Slow but steady I suppose! Up to 77.5kg now. At this rate it is going to be another 6 months before I reach my target body weight of 90 kg. Im going to go over my diet and make some changes in the next couple of days, increase the calories a fair bit as im not gaining any fat from my current diet, so a few extra cals will hopefully allow me to pile on the weight a bit quicker.

Im not too disheartened though as i have been getting a few comments from people at work and friends saying that i am noticeably bigger, so that is a good thing  I have noticed minimal gains myself but the photos may tell a different story, will try and get new pics up in the next couple of days


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, still anythings better than nothing. I'll give you some of the lard that I'm trying to get rid of if you want it haha.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just looking through your journal mate, looks good but IMO you only need to be doing 3 sets per exersise not 4. also that is a good change, chest & Biceps instead of Triceps.

Also IMO I would update you pics every 3 months so you can really see a change that will give you so much confidence and insentive to keep working hard.

Good work mate... I will follow your journey!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Cheers for your advice Jay I will put that into practice right away! As I will be dropping a set should I up the weight by a few Kgs? At the moment i have tended to be doing this every other week due to increased strength!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

DB Chest Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 28kg +2kg

DB Incline Press - 8, 8, 8, 7 @ 22kg

DB Decline Press - 8, 8, 10, 10 @ 24kg

Cable Chest Fly - 10, 10, F @ 20kg

Tricep Pulldowns - 10, 10, 10, 10 @ 50kg Same weight as last week, additional set and reps

Going to alternate weeks between chest n tri's and chest and bi's. Just keep my body guessing a bit, but mainly because my tri's were hurting like fook after chest tonight so i thought i would just finish them off tonight


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I do 2 warm up sets and 1 heavy set to failure. Its working for me. give it a go..

what Ive found in bodybuilding is its all trial and error finding whats suits the individual.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Big Back and Bicep sesh last night, can't recall exactly what I did and what weighs, but will list roughly what I remember.

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown

Close Grip Lat Pulldown

Single Handed Lat Pulldown (Cable Machine)

Wide Grip Seated Row

Close Grip Seated Row

Bicep Curl

Hammer Curl

Machine Seated Row


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

you say it was a better session than usual mate, were you using more or less weight than usual though?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

I just did variations of exercises i had done previous, probably dropped the weight a little and focussed a bit more on form and just worked to failure! My back is a weak point 4 me so i really worked it into the ground! Usually i only do three exercises when working the back, but this week i did 6 and it seemed to work for me! Some might say over training, but i will see how it goes then adjust accordingly in the coming weeks!

Seated Rows are a fav!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Shorty1002 said:


> I just did variations of exercises i had done previous, probably dropped the weight a little and focussed a bit more on form and just worked to failure! My back is a weak point 4 me so i really worked it into the ground! Usually i only do three exercises when working the back, but this week i did 6 and it seemed to work for me! Some might say over training, but i will see how it goes then adjust accordingly in the coming weeks!
> 
> Seated Rows are a fav!!


good call mate, if you feel ok and make progress then surely you're not overtraining.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

23rd November - Took Jays advice and only did 3 sets per exercise, so i increased the weight.

DB Chest Press - 8, 8, 12F @ 28kg

DB Incline Press - 8, 8, 10F @ 24kg (+2kg)

DB Decline Press - 8, 8, 8F @ 26kg (+2kg)

Cable Chest Fly - 8, 8, 10F @ 27.5kg

Tricep Extensions - 10, 10, 12F @ 27.5kg

Tricep Pulldown - 8, 8, 12F @ 45.5kg

Back and Biceps tonight, will remember to take a notepad with me tonight so i can log the weights! Will be following my previous back and bicep workout as it seemed to give me good results


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice work on the increases mate, I'm gonna have to get moving again you're catching me up!!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

You best keep looking over your shoulder cause im slowly catching ya!! My gym only go up to 30kg DB so will come unstuck sooner or later, with have to put Bench Press into my workout and use DB after to exhaust the muscle a bit further!

Have made some more changes and additions to my diet, so hopefully my weight, strength and size will all increase at a slightly faster rate!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

seems like a good plan mate.

whats the diet looking like if you don't mind me asking as I need to get a bit more down me as a bit low on calories so not losing any more weight.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wake up 7am - Protein Shake (High Calorie) approx 40g protein, 550 calories + Olive Oil + 2 Eggs

10.30am - 125g Chicken, 250g Pasta (Cooked Weight) Half Tin Chopped Tomatoes, 2 Garlic Cloves (Crushed) Olive Oil, Oatcakes/Snack-a-jacks...Possibly small protein shake if I can stomache any more food

1pm - Large Jacket Potato, Tin of Low Salt Spaghetti, Banana

3.15pm - Same as 10.30am

5 - 5.30pm - Chicken Sandwich, 2 Bananas

Train 7 - 7.30ish

Post Workout 8.30 - MyProtein All in One (Hurricane XS)

9.30 - Protein Based Meal - Chicken, Steak, Pork - Stir Fry, Spag Bol, Rice etc

30mins before bed - Same shake as 7am made with milk this time - causes it to digest slowly whilst ur asleep and boosts the Casein intake

*I make all the other shakes with water.

**I try to have about 8 pieces of fruit per day

***Chuck in random veg to meals and a multi vitamin tab.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

whats that equate to mate, calorie wise?

Think I should be having 3500 to sustain, but worked out I'm only having about 2400 so no wonder my weight loss has slowed down.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Calorie Breakdown (roughly) is as follows...

1, 550 cals + egg + olive oil

2, 145, 440 + olive oil + tomatoes + garlic

3, 246 + 245 + 150

4, 45, 440 + olive oil + tomatoes + garlic

5, 190 + 257

6, 219

7, 151 + 162 + small amount of sauce + veg

8, 550 + egg + oil + milk

I work that out to be about 3890, without the extra additions to my meals and a few extra pieces of fruit


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

So it should be well above 4000 calories in total, have only made a few changes this week so the weigh ins will show if its been any help! Atm im not too fussed about gaining a small amount of fat...luckily for me I can afford 2


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah better to have slightly too much at this stage mate, can always do a bit more cardio to burn off any fat gained.

Looks good to me though mate. Damn I wish I was in a state to start building and eating more.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

New goal is to train hard and bulk as much as possible till the end of February, hopefully hitting over 90kg and then start a keto diet and start to cut ready for the summer! I don't know alot about a Keto diet, but have seen some of the fanatstic results it can have. Will use the winter months to develop my knowledge and get things in place ready for it!  Any one who has advice on this please feel free to let me know!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye, keto has bamboozled me.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

24th November

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 63.5kg 8, 8, 12F

Close Grip Lat Pulldown 45.5kg 8, 8, 10F

Single Handed Lat Pulldown (Cable Machine) 72kg (2x36kg) 8, 8, 15F

Wide Grip Seated Row 92kg 8, 8, 12F

Close Grip Seated Row 81kg 8, 8, 10F

Bicep Curl 14kg 10, 10, 10F (Alternating Arms)

Hammer Curl 14kg 10, 10, 12F (Alternating Arms)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 63.5kg F, F, F


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Weighed myself again this morning, gained another 2kg in the last 2 weeks (the biggest jump in weight so far) up to 79.5kg now! Hopefully the changes to diet and increased calories will allow me to get up to 83/84kg by Xmas, that is my new short term goal


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Will weigh myself and take some progress pics just before xmas so i can see how far i have come in just over 9 weeks


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice gain mate, and good workout, although I'd say to either increase the weight again slightly or do a couple more reps on the first 2 sets if you're able to get upto 12 and 15 on your last set - if you're failing about 8 or 10 then I personally would say thats best (although no doubt others won't agree with me as usual).

I've been rubbish this weekend, for some unknown reason one of my toes swelled up loads and I couldn't hardly stand on it. So ended up with a ps3 weekend haha.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeh I aim to increase the weight every time I hit the gym, but I didn't record what i had done in my previous workout, so it was back to the drawing board and a bit of guess work really! Will make sure I up them tomorrow when I do back and bi's again


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

A gaming weekend is allowed every once in a while... COD?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

1st December

DB Chest Press - 8, 8, 10F @ 30kg (+2kg)

DB Incline Press - 8, 8, 8F @ 24kg

DB Decline Press - 8, 8, 10F @ 26kg

Cable Chest Fly - 10, 10, 10F @ 27.5kg

Tricep Extensions - 10, 10, 12F @ 35kg

Tricep Pulldown - 8, 8, 9F @ 50kg


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn you bitch :lol: , beat me on a couple yesterday :thumbup1: . I was feeling stupid weak last night was ridiculous, hate days like that. :confused1:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

DB's only go up to 30kg, so wont be much more progress with them! Will just try and get my incline and decline up a bit! Might focus my attention onto a bit more triceps, prepare myself to start benching in the new year, no idea what I could bench now. Previous PB for 3sets of 8 was 75kg in August, couple of months before i started the bulking diet.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

still doing good though mate, so if I can get over the 30kg dbells on the bench then I'm winning again, yeah!!

seriously though mate, you're doing well. Increase almost each session on something so thats always good. Keep it up buddy.

D


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeh once you lift more than 30 you have an untouchable lead lol! I will have to move gym to continue our mini challenge! Cheers 4 the comments tho mate, help spur me on a bit! Im sure we could all do with that now the winter is here to stay...leaving a nice warm house, to go out in the freezing cold and ****ing rain to go to the gym...getting tougher by the day lol!

Just got a mental image of me on a beach next summer looking ripped, so the pain and torture must continue


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Shorty1002 said:


> Yeh once you lift more than 30 you have an untouchable lead lol! I will have to move gym to continue our mini challenge! Cheers 4 the comments tho mate, help spur me on a bit! Im sure we could all do with that now the winter is here to stay...leaving a nice warm house, to go out in the freezing cold and ****ing rain to go to the gym...getting tougher by the day lol!
> 
> Just got a mental image of me on a beach next summer looking ripped, so the pain and torture must continue


YEAH thats what keeps me going mate (well not thinking about you on the beach!! :whistling: ) but the wedding holiday next year. I need to lose this remaining fat so I can start bulking and get stronger again, hate having stupid weak sessions its very demotivating!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeh i can imagine mate! While the goings good its fine, and the weights are are going up, but when things go against you, you quickly com bk to earth with a bang! The goings good 4 me at the mo cause im consuming enough food to feed an army, but when it comes to the cut in march and ive cut the carbs im sure it will a different kettle of fish, and my strength with decrease a fair bit!!  but....until then i will put in the hard work and enjoy it while it lasts!

How is the weight loss going mate? Are you doing much cardio or focussing on weights atm?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well need to look at the diet again as I think I'm down too many cals each day, but not checked the weight again since begining of last month so due another session on the scales. Look tighter when I get up in the morning but then lardy again on the night grrr.

Not doing bad though as strength has (a couple of times anyway) got better even though I'm not eating enough, not really lost any strength if comparing now to 4 months ago I am stronger yet my diets been in cal defecit by upto 900 for at least that long. Not good enough I know!

As for cardio, I've started doing 5 mins of medium intensity rowing before and after workouts, plus I go for a 30 minute walk everyday so better than nothing.

Are you noticing any fat creeping on bud?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Not too much fat to notice mate, abs are still visible when i wake in the morn and even after a day of food demolition the outline can be seen so not too bad! Although im sure i will have gained a few extra pounds of fat, but although my diet is pretty much nailed im not overly strict and will snack on anything that takes my fancy so a bit of fat is to be expected. Still a long way to go til the end of March though so if i notice any mega changes i will back off the carbs a bit and become a bit stricter. Need to do a bf calculation so i can keep a close eye on it!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well mate it sounds like you've got everything pretty much sorted (other than the 30kg dbell limit) so keep it up cos I'll be keeping my beady eye on ya.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Decided to hit the bench tonight to mix things up...and get over the 30kg DB limit!

Warm up set - 60kg 8Reps

Working set x2 - 75kg 8Reps (Previous PB)

Final Set - 80kg 7Reps (2 Assisted)

Chuffed as nuts with a new PB, its not alot compared to most on here, but its progress none the less 

DB Chest Press - 8, 8F @ 30kg

DB Incline Press - 8, 8F @ 22kg

DB Decline Press - 8, 8F @ 22kg

Cable Chest Fly - 8, 8, 8F @ 27.5kg

Tricep Extensions - 10, 10, 12F @ 35kg

Tricep Pulldown - 8, 8, 7F @ 50kg

The weight/reps decreased a fair bit on the DB exercises after benching, but this was to be expected. Just did my best to work to failure...bring on next monday


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one mate, although stop trying to do better than me - someones gonna get hurt lol.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

11th December 2009

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown

Close Grip Lat Pulldown

Single Handed Lat Pulldown (Cable Machine)

Wide Grip Seated Row

Bicep Preacher Curl

Bicep Curl (Cable Machine)

Row Machine

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown

Was in a rush tonight so i didnt log the weights i was lifting! Although im pretty sure that most had increased slightly from last week 

Weigh in on Sunday....fingers crossed


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I just write down what I did last time and then if I do the next weight up then I just scrub the old weight out with my finger nail. worked ok so far.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Weighed myself this morning, am now 81kg...slow but steady weight increases. Be interesting to see how much that changes over the festive period, am still aiming to train a minimum of 2 times a week


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Going to take some progress pics at the end of this week/beginning of next, to give myself an idea of my progress...Sometimes i look in the mirror and im really pleased with the results, then other times im dissapointed...


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

same here mate, usually not too bad first thing in the morning then by the end of the day I'm looking lardy again grrr.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Another decent chest and tri session.

Bench Press

60kg x 8 (Warm Up)

77.5 x 8 (2 Working Sets)

82.5 x 8

85 x 7F - New Personal Best

Cable Flys - 3 sets to failure

Tricep Extensions - 3 sets to failure

Tricep Pulldown - 3 sets to failure

DB Press - 24kg til failure

Chuffed to bits!!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

All the hardwork i have put in on DB Press over the last 8 weeks or so has really paid off. I feel alot more comfortable benching and my form is alot better.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice work matey


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Feeling really under the weather atm, so instead of trying to train I have decided to take this opportunity to have a decent rest and get back into the swing of things in the new year!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

oi stop copying off me dude! lol yeah take some time off every now and then mate, otherwise it ends up more like a chore than being enjoyable.

Have a good xmas bud.

Dan


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hows it going mate, hope you've had a good break and are raring to get stuck into the gym again.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey mate, thanks for dropping by! Had a good xmas and new year, what about you!? I was meant to be back in the gym this week but have been suffering with some sort of bug (wont give details lol) so i have just been sticking to my diet religously, and will get back on it next week! How about you? Have you had much snow?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye mate, the hols weren't bad at all, shame to be back at work though.

only had about 2 inch of snow, so not really had a problem with the 4 wheel drive celica.

Sorry to hear you're under the weather mate, sure you'll be fit and well soon enough, congrats for sticking to the diet. I ain't done too bad for diet over christmas, its just all the stupid chocolate that you get given

Heres a question for ya,

If I scoff 10 big bars of chocolate in 1 night then will I put on as much fat as I would if I had 2 rows from these bars each night until they're all gone?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

We have only had snow in the last few days, nothing major - the roads are worse now with all the ice than they were then! Nice set of wheels youve got there, im in the process of looking 4 a new car, sadly it wont be anywhere close to as flash or as fast as yours 

In answer to your question, i reckon it would be better to scoff it all in one go... My theory is that you spread your protein intake throughout the day to get maximum absorption and maintain a constant level... If you were to have 250g for breakfast it wouldnt be as beneficial... So consuming all that choc at once would be less harmful than spreading it out... :confused1: Maybe!? What you reckon, am i talking utter crap?! (its been a long week)


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

thats what I thought too mate, tbh its better off not to have it but its soooo gorgeous I reckon I;m a women really when it comes to choc addictiveness haha.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

bringing the thread back from the dead... come on shorty whats going on with your training buddy? You given up or something?


----------

